# Kidney diet



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

With Frosty's last blood tests it looks like he could have a kidney or liver problem, or both. It has been suggested I change his food to a low phosphorus, moderate (high quality) protein, low salt diet. I know he won't eat Science Diet k/d canned or dry. So anyone have suggestions on a more 'appealing' one?

I would try cooking one also.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Purina Veterinary Diet Canine NF Kidney Failure Formula dry or canned, or Royal Canine Veterinary Diets Canine Renal LP canned or dry (or Renal MP if appropriate), or Eukabuba Veterinay Diets Advanced Stage Renal diet dry ...or have ur vet get a homecooked diet formulated for frosty based on his blood work...if your vat has access to VIN (veterinarinary information network) he can ask a nutritionist to formulate a diet for him.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Purina Veterinary Diet Canine NF Kidney Failure Formula dry or canned, or Royal Canine Veterinary Diets Canine Renal LP canned or dry (or Renal MP if appropriate), or Eukabuba Veterinay Diets Advanced Stage Renal diet dry ...or have ur vet get a homecooked diet formulated for frosty based on his blood work...if your vat has access to VIN (veterinarinary information network) he can ask a nutritionist to formulate a diet for him.[/B]


I found those foods on the net, but not where I can actually buy them. The VIN sounds great, I'll check with the vet.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

ur vet should be able to order any of those food at ur request too


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I started home cooking for Pico when he made it plain he did not like the Science Diet l/d by leaving it until it got funky and dried out, at which time I would remove it and replace it with fresh which he might or might not eat. That got expensive and I worried about his nutrition.

Then I found B-naturals web site and a home cooked diet recipe for liver disease. I also subscribe to their free newsletter which had a series on dog nutrition. You can get links to the series in my post Dog Nutrition At the bottom of this particular newsletter is an email address for Dr. Lew Olson for consults, etc.

Even if you get a diet commercially or from a VIN, this series really helps you understand what a dog needs and why and I strongly recommend it for those of us with health-impaired furbabies. Pico has been on this home cooked diet for almost 3 years and is doing well.

I add 3/4 tsp plain organic yogurt along with 5 drops of fish oil to his dinner plate and 3/4 tsp low fat cottage cheese to his breakfast plate. I also free-feed commercial l/d kibble so he has some crunchies. I vary the vegetables and grains (oatmeal & brown rice) and add calcium to each recipe. Home cooking is not that difficult once you get the recipe sized right. I cook the ingredients one day, pulverize and mix and package the next day for the freezer and get about 30 days worth out of each session. I package them in snack baggies and then place those in large freezer bags. It is such a good feeling to see him eat what I put down WHEN I put it down. He really likes my home cookin'!

I'll be interested to hear what the VIN comes up with. Good luck!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Pico's Mom, That's good info. thanks! I have been on Lew's site before and forgot about it.

We were at the vet today for blood pressure and X-Rays. Frosty's BP is high. That could mean several things---kidney, liver, Cushing's--but at least there is treatment. I won't get results of the X-Rays until Monday. They are checking to see if there is any evidence of tumors. He wants to refer us to the vet school here for ultrasound and we had to have done the X-Rays first to get referred.

The vet now says with the blood tests we have so far it is looking more like liver or Cushing's than a kidney problem. It could be any of the 3! I'm about at my wits end trying to figure it out. At least if it is kidneys a diet will help.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Frosty's mom, big hugs to you. Hang in there, I will pray for you asking God to give you peace during this time.


----------

